# black pepper



## Ibby (Feb 28, 2008)

Does anyone have a problem after eating black pepper? I usually don't eat it but today I ate just a little sprinkled on food & 3-5 hours later the pain started. I don't have diarrhea but the pain is so intense if I didn't put my head down I would pass out during a BM. I went to bathroom a couple of time & sat for what seemed 20 min or longer groaning & thinking I would faint before I finished the BM. How long does these episodes usually last? Most of the time after my colon empties I'm ok but this time it seems to not be going away. Thanks for help.


----------



## SeanB (Dec 15, 2010)

No, I have never had any noticable problem with pepper. Sounds quite unpleasant, But it's good that you've been able to pin-point the specific thing that gives you troubles.


----------



## Ibby (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for taking time to reply. At this point just about everything I eat causes IBS to be worse.


----------

